# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Russian Skiing Stations

## Mordan

Hello, 
I'm planning to go skiing and chill out in Russia. But I'm not sure what's the best place to go.  
I heard about Красная Поляна (nice because Sochi is so near) или Домбай in the caucasus. Those sounds good, but when I look at the tracks schema, there aren't many tracks and ski lifts. Do think it is expensive to ski in Russia?  
Can I ski in Novosibirsk? I heard you can go skiing around Moscow. Is it worth it?  
Mordan

----------


## Юрка

> ...Is it worth it?

 На российских курортах, в частности, на Домбае, Эльбрусе и Чегете, прежде всего, невысок уровень обслуживания трасс, устарело горнолыжное оборудование и подъемники, из года в год на курортах не ведутся ремонтные работы:  http://www.ratanews.ru/news/news_27042006_12.stm 
Стандартам Международной федерации лыжного спорта (FIS) соответствуют трассы следующих курортов России:
1) Абзаково (Южный Урал)
2) Аджигардак (Южный Урал)
3) Дивногорск (Восточный Саян, Красноярск)
4) Щуколово (Москва)  http://www.rustur.ru/news/news872.html http://www.ski.ru/ http://www.ski-club.org.ru/ http://www.onboard.ru/

----------


## Lampada

Ещё поузнавай про Карпаты (Украина), там очень красивые лыжные места!  http://travel.org.ua/karpaty/details.php?id=18&rg=6  http://ukraina.tourua.com/articles_54.h ... 7b8cf558c7 
"... _Горнолыжный отдых в Украине такой же, как и австрийский
Лыжная пора традиционно начинается в конце ноября. Но подумать о том, куда отправиться, нужно уже сейчас. Какие же, цены ждут зимних экстремалов в нынешнем сезоне.
Дешево и близко
Говоря о зимнем сезоне-2006, Тарас Демура, директор сети турагентств «Галопом по Европам», выделяет три основных ценовых сегмента лыжных курортов.
В низкий ценовой сегмент попадают украинские Карпаты, Словения, Польша и другие страны бывшего соцлагеря. По прогнозам Демуры, цена недельного отдыха в этих регионах будет составлять от $200, без учета транспортных расходов.
В низком сегменте действует и крупный горнолыжный курорт, претендующий на европейский уровень, - Буковель в Ивано-Франковской области. По мнению Владимира Царука, директора Национальной туристической организации, Буковель соответствует австрийским курортам, и с ним не сравнятся даже словенские и польские. За шесть лет в него было вложено более $57 млн.
С помощью этих средств на курорте была создана горнолыжная инфраструктура, рассчитанная на 21,6 тыс. человек в час: трассы общей протяженностью 20 км., лыжная школа, детская площадка, отель на 240 мест, 25 коттеджей и пункты питания. Подъемники курорта расположены на горах Буковель, Бульчинеха (1.455 м) и Черная Клева (1.241 м). Буковель находится у подножия одноименной горы, в селе Поляница, на высоте 900 м над уровнем моря, в 30 км от города Яремча и в 100 км от Ивано-Франковска. Двухместный номер в Буковеле стоит от 1.988 грн. за пять дней, включая завтрак. Славское – традиционный центр горнолыжного спорта в Карпатах - пока значительно отстает от Буковеля по уровню сервиса. За неделю отдыха нужно будет заплатить $200 и выше._ ..."  http://travel.org.ua/foto/details.php?image_id=913 http://travel.org.ua/foto/details.php?image_id=897 http://travel.org.ua/foto/details.php?image_id=882 http://travel.org.ua/foto/categories.ph ... =89&page=1  http://monarx.com.ua/

----------


## JB

There are several ski and snowboard parks by Moscow. Take the elektrichka to Yaxhroma then catch the bus. Costs about $20 an hour though to ski and since we have no snow there isn't any skiing anyway...

----------


## DDT

> There are several ski and snowboard parks by Moscow. Take the elektrichka to Yaxhroma then catch the bus. Costs about $20 an hour though to ski and since we have no snow there isn't any skiing anyway...

 20 bucks an hour? Those Russians must all be millionaires. sheesh!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by JB  There are several ski and snowboard parks by Moscow. Take the elektrichka to Yaxhroma then catch the bus. Costs about $20 an hour though to ski and since we have no snow there isn't any skiing anyway...   20 bucks an hour? Those Russians must all be millionaires. sheesh!

 I'v been on that skiing site at Yahroma. To rent a small cottage there costs about 700$ a night and a bottle of Coca-Cola costs 25$. This place is truly for millionaires only.  ::

----------


## Alware

> 3) Дивногорск (Восточный Саян, Красноярск)

 Дивногорск is not that bad but expensive. Now there a new site is recently opened here in Krasnoyarsk.   http://www.sibnovosti.ru/news/?id=39541  http://www.sibnovosti.ru/news/?id=38599[/url]

----------


## basurero

Кстати, ski "fields", а не "stations".

----------


## Mordan

Eventually I decided to go to the CAUCASUS and ЗАВЬЯЛИХА на южнем Урале 
Prices there are normal, i.e. similar to what I pay in France  ::

----------


## Alware

> Eventually I decided to go to the CAUCASUS and ЗАВЬЯЛИХА на южнем Урале 
> Prices there are normal, i.e. similar to what I pay in France

 Ежжай к нам в Красноярск.  ::   На гостинице и водке точно сэкономиш  ::   ::

----------


## capecoddah

I have read that skiing in Europe isn't doing well now; no snow...
God save the Skiers and Those that depend upon them
Pray for snow
Ski in Russia? TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!
лыжах

----------


## ReDSanchous

> I have read that skiing in Europe isn't doing well now; no snow...
> God save the Skiers and Those that depend upon them
> Pray for snow
> Ski in Russia? TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!
> лыжах

 I've also heard that Europe has no snow. Ski resorts are losing a lot of visitors who have to go to other places, so their holidays won't be wasted. 
On Russian TV yesterday, they showed a Brit in Switzerland who was saying that he'd most likely have to go back to Britain because there was nothing to do at the resort where he was planning to spend his holiday.

----------


## Basil77

> I have read that skiing in Europe isn't doing well now; no snow...
> God save the Skiers and Those that depend upon them
> Pray for snow
> Ski in Russia? TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!
> лыжах

 Yep, no snow at all, at least here, in central Russia.  ::   It's about +6, +10 C now. People went for mushrooms this week-end and birds sing spring songs... Nature become crazy!  ::

----------


## JB

The snow is back!!! Minus 10C this morning  ::

----------


## Юрка

> The snow is back!!! Minus 10C this morning

 А у нас +1.

----------


## Basil77

> The snow is back!!! Minus 10C this morning

 And tomorrow will be + again.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by JB  The snow is back!!! Minus 10C this morning    And tomorrow will be + again.

 Luckily, the temperature won't go very far above zero, so all the snow that has falled in the past couple of days won't have enough time to melt. According to the weather forecast, it won't be long before the temperature drops below zero again. Hopefully, it'll a bit frozy on New Year's eve. -3-7C is what I'd like to have on the night of December 31st.

----------


## Basil77

> Luckily, the temperature won't go very far above zero, so all the snow that has falled in the past couple of days won't have enough time to melt. According to the weather forecast, it won't be long before the temperature drops below zero again. Hopefully, it'll a bit frozy on New Year's eve. -3-7C is what I'd like to have on the night of December 31st.

 And I heard it will be wet snow and windy. Not the best weather for the New Year's night.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Could be. But I prefer to think that weather forecasts tend to be wrong, so what you hear is quite likley to be wrong as well. It is essential that we should have at least a little bit of snow on New YEar's eve.

----------


## Basil77

> Could be. But I prefer to think that weather forecasts tend to be wrong, so what you hear is quite likley to be wrong as well. It is essential that we should have at least a little bit of snow on New YEar's eve.

 В этом году многие цитируют "Евгения Онегина": _В тот год осенняя погода
Стояла долго на дворе.
Зимы ждала, ждала природа,
Снег выпал только в Январе -
На третье в ночь._  ::

----------


## basurero

> Yep, no snow at all, at least here, in central Russia.   It's about +6, +10 C now. People went for mushrooms this week-end and birds sing spring songs... Nature has become crazy!

   

> Luckily, the temperature won't go very far above zero, so all the snow that has fallen in the past couple of days won't have enough time to melt. According to the weather forecast, it won't be long before the temperature drops below zero again. Hopefully, it'll a bit frosty on New Year's eve. -3-7C is what I'd like to have on the night of December 31st.

----------


## Wowik

Волен сегодня открылся! http://volen.ru/about/news/223.html   

> 20 bucks an hour? Those Russians must all be millionaires. sheesh!

 No! It's because the nearest mountains are in 2 hours of flight by plane  ::

----------

